# Quick Question About Fromm Kibble



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to find a tiny kibble for Venus that Ocean could try to snack on if she really wanted. I've caught her mouthing kibbles a couple times, but she just can't chew the bigger pieces. The smallest I've found so far was the Wysong Epigen, but neither Ocean or Venus would go near the bowl for over a day. When they started licking the floor I decided it was time to try the next food :coolwink: lol 

I have heard such good things about Fromm for years now, and just never tried it. We were always a Wellness family, but when their ownership changed 3 or 4 years back now Venus kept having allergic reactions to the Core (which was our absolute favorite). So anyway... How big or small are the Fromm (grain free four star) kibbles? I tried Googling it and they looked HUGE! But so many feed them to their chi's, there has to be some that are small, right? Can someone please help?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The grain free variety kibbles are tiny. The smallest kibbles I've ever seen. They are half the size of the Blue Buffalo that my mom has her dogs on. Maybe the size of a diamond on a small stud earring? I can't even think of anything small enough to equate to them. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I was actually shocked the first time I opened the Fromm bag because the food was so tiny.
It reminds me of the size of hamster food that is the little round pellets. 
I do not think I have ever seen a dog food that small.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I might run to town later and see if the shop here has samples. That sounds perfect for us to try!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You're welcome! I hope it works out. Toby loves it!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Fromm food is also tiny and flat! I had some samples of Fromm and mixed some in with his regular Wellness Core. I watched him eat, and noticed that he just "swallowed" the Wellness, but chewed the Fromm! 

How about dehydrated food? I also feed The Honest Kitchen.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Angel1210 said:


> Fromm food is also tiny and flat! I had some samples of Fromm and mixed some in with his regular Wellness Core. I watched him eat, and noticed that he just "swallowed" the Wellness, but chewed the Fromm!
> 
> How about dehydrated food? I also feed The Honest Kitchen.


I'm feeding Ocean Sojos right now, and just got a couple pounds of Honest Kitchen for her today too, so she has soft food. Venus will eat anything lol I love the dehydrated food, and will probably keep feeding it to Ocean, but it's just too expensive to feed to both dogs. I will keep Venus on a grain free kibble with rmb's every other day. I just thought I'd find a small kibble for Ocean if she decides she wants to try it  She can't really chew well, she has a lot of loose teeth. But we're working on the infection right now, then she'll have a cleaning, then we'll figure out what we're extracting.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

You could also add water to the kibble, which will make it soft.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

Fromm definitely has the smallest dog kibble I have seen! Looks like hamster or guinea pig food. :coolwink:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Lots of dogs with no teeth eat tiny kibble! They just swallow it!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Lots of dogs with no teeth eat tiny kibble! They just swallow it!


Heck Toby does that sometimes and he has a mouth full of teeth (plus a few extras!). Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

